# Who has been on Puritanboard the longest?



## nwink (Nov 4, 2010)

Who (of the people who will post on this forum-post) has been a member of Puritanboard the longest?


----------



## Curt (Nov 4, 2010)

Not me!


----------



## Andres (Nov 4, 2010)

well I'm at work so I've been off and on since 8:00 this morning...can anyone beat that?


----------



## nwink (Nov 4, 2010)

Andres said:


> well I'm at work so I've been off and on since 8:00 this morning...can anyone beat that?


 
I was referring to how long the person has been a _member _of Puritanboard (I just clarified that in the original post).


----------



## Andres (Nov 4, 2010)

nwink said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > well I'm at work so I've been off and on since 8:00 this morning...can anyone beat that?
> ...


 
ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh....  I just wanted to make you clarify.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.puritanboard.com/members/list/?order=asc&sort=joindate&pp=50


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not - but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## nwink (Nov 4, 2010)

Andres said:


> nwink said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
There, Bob made me clarify even further -- I clarified my post again because he provided the quick, easy answer. What person, that posts on this forum-post, has been a member the longest?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 4, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/members/list/?order=asc&sort=joindate&pp=50


 
Interesting. According to that listing, by join date, I was the 1000th member ! . . . and for some reason, my prize never arrived in the mail !!!!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 4, 2010)

I have been on here longer than most, but not as long as some.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 4, 2010)

Josh,

Who was she and why only 3 ft?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 4, 2010)

Which Puritanboard? I was the first user of the vBulletin version.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 4, 2010)

hehe I'm on page two, just a week after Bruce Buchanan. those were the days.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 4, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I have been on here longer than most, but not as long as some.



 ... I am number 37 on the join list.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 4, 2010)

I tried to join back in 2005 but was rejected for my PC(USA) alliance. Things seemed to have been relaxed since then.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 4, 2010)

How were the conversations back then at the beginning? Must have been pretty uneventful without Josh.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




> I tried to join back in 2005 but was rejected for my PC(USA) alliance. Things seemed to have been relaxed since then.



You're tolerated.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 4, 2010)

There are several people who precede me who are still quite active, and a few more who post occasionally. But of the "early adopters" only Fred has a significant lead over my post count - though in the Great Crash some people lost vast quantities of posts.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 4, 2010)

Since 04October2002. I'm number seven on the list.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 4, 2010)

LawreceU and Py3ak you guys have been here a looong time


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 4, 2010)

py3ak said:


> There are several people who precede me who are still quite active, and a few more who post occasionally. But of the "early adopters" only Fred has a significant lead over my post count - though in the Great Crash some people lost vast quantities of posts.


 
Some still bear the scars of the great crash, and wizened grandmothers whisper the legends of those terrible days to their grandchildren in the darkened corners of...

NURSE! NURSE! It is happening again!


----------



## Berean (Nov 4, 2010)

JonathanHunt said:


> NURSE! NURSE! It is happening again!



Quiet, Jonathan! You'll wake Sarah!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 4, 2010)

I really don't want to think of the Great Crash. My losses will never be recaptured. 

Sent from my Garminfone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm #39 on the list. Lost many posts in the great crash too....


----------



## Skyler (Nov 4, 2010)

#812.

I shudder to think of how immature I was back then.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 4, 2010)

#427 out of 1382. Didn't realize so many had joined after I did. I still think of myself as a newbie.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 4, 2010)

#584 if calculations are correct. Old to some, young to most.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2010)

I joined on Reformation Day...2004.


----------



## dudley (Nov 4, 2010)

Brad said:


> #427 out of 1382. Didn't realize so many had joined after I did. I still think of myself as a newbie.



How do we find out the number of our membership? I know the date I joined the PB , but how do you find out the # out of 1382?


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 4, 2010)

dudley said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > #427 out of 1382. Didn't realize so many had joined after I did. I still think of myself as a newbie.
> ...


Find the page you're on in the link Bawb posted above, and look at the bottom of the page for the 'number out of' which will be in groups of fifty, take the lower number and count down from the top. You are # 1025, brother.


----------



## tellville (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting. #221. Didn't realize I'd been on here so long. Of course, I've become more of a lurker for the last while.


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I really don't want to think of the Great Crash. My losses will never be recaptured.
> 
> Sent from my Garminfone using Tapatalk



Lawrence, you're THAT old? Wow. What was 1929 like?


----------



## Herald (Nov 5, 2010)

#187. I joined while on vacation at the Jersey shore; Wildwood to be exact. My first post was made overlooking the rolling waves of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm number 28. But, in nowhere near 28 in post count.


----------



## Andres (Nov 5, 2010)

anyway to see the rankings by post count?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2010)

Go to the list of members and click "posts" and it will reorder by post count.


----------



## Andres (Nov 5, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Go to the list of members and click "posts" and it will reorder by post count.


 
By post count, I'm #67. This is still not anywhere near as impressive as your #4 ranking with a 2008 join date Ben.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2010)

Andres said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the list of members and click "posts" and it will reorder by post count.
> ...


 
Not sure if "impressive" is the right word.  

Though 8,000 of it was in the first year when I was asking like 20 questions a day.


----------



## dudley (Nov 5, 2010)

Brad said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...



Brad thank you, I appreciate you responding to my question. I hope all is well and improving with you and your son. I continue to keep you and your son in my prayers. Again thank you my PB brother.


----------



## TimV (Nov 5, 2010)

153 for me.


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 5, 2010)

This is a bit aside, but how does the whole "freshman-sophomore-junior-senior" thing work?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 5, 2010)

#172

Just a note: I am approaching 3,000 posts...26 more to go...


----------



## Andres (Nov 5, 2010)

Phil D. said:


> This is a bit aside, but how does the whole "freshman-sophomore-junior-senior" thing work?


 
User rankings by post levels


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 5, 2010)

Andres said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bit aside, but how does the whole "freshman-sophomore-junior-senior" thing work?
> ...



So in other words, asking dumb questions like mine will actually propel me towards becoming a PB "Doctor". Awesome!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2010)

Phil D. said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Phil D. said:
> ...


----------



## Andres (Nov 5, 2010)

As Ben has so graciously reminded us, don't forget the additon of random symbols/smilies to up your post count also!


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## nwink (Nov 5, 2010)

Phil, most impressive!


----------



## BJClark (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't even know I'd graduated..let alone became a professor..


----------



## sastark (Nov 5, 2010)

#24 to join (and still be active).

#83 in number of posts.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 5, 2010)

I am #83. I remember the great crash, there was weeping and gnashing of teeth. I didn't have many posts to lose at that point because I was mostly reading and learning.


----------



## KMK (Nov 5, 2010)

sastark said:


> #24 to join (and still be active).
> 
> #83 in number of posts.


 
#1 among Reformed Presbyterian Biola Grad Students!


----------



## KMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 5, 2010)

#280 in the join list and #23 on the post list. 

I have many an opinion, and feel that everyone is entitled to know each and every one of them.

You're welcome.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> I have many an opinion, and feel that everyone is entitled to know each and every one of them.



So you're saying you have Dutch ancestry?


----------



## JennyG (Nov 6, 2010)

I think professor and doctor are the wrong way round - even allowing for the fact that an American "Professor" only means what we in the UK would count a lowly Lecturer.

I think I'll put my next thought in a separate post - I'm tired of being a senior and every little helps


----------



## EverReforming (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm certainly not the "oldest" by any means. I just wanted to make a post here.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm still here, though lurking mostly. 

The PB had to be moved to a newer server very early on due to larger than expected interest. That was before the megacrash in which my most brilliant work was forever lost. 

The changes in the PB have been fairly far ranging. Early on it was more influenced by a baptistic presence, largely because Matt and Scott were credo at the time. Then there was a major swing in the other direction to the point of credos being somewhat denigrated. Perhaps that would be the dark age of the PB.  Things have improved significantly since then.


----------



## JennyG (Nov 6, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> Things have improved significantly since then.



and there's also a beautiful sky-blue colour appeared round the edges since I was last logged in


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 6, 2010)

What hair I have is much more grey than it was when I joined. . . .


----------



## Skyler (Nov 7, 2010)

#34 for post count. The multitudinous "filler" posts probably helped with that. The fact that I figured out how to shut up and listen instead of talking about things I don't know about probably didn't.


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 7, 2010)

I was the 647th member to join. What surprised me is that I am number 127 in rank of posting. That doesn't seem right. I rarely post. 

Maybe Brad is posting for me.


----------



## KMK (Nov 7, 2010)

About half of my posts are simply 'Thanks' from back in the day. I have much less to say than my post count implies.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 7, 2010)

Whoa! I got around to checking my post ranking. I really don't post much either but like Ken I used to thank a lot. I am #21 in post rankings.  I took me all 6 of my years here to build up that many posts.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 7, 2010)

Mindaboo said:


> I was the 647th member to join. What surprised me is that I am number 127 in rank of posting. That doesn't seem right. I rarely post.
> 
> Maybe Brad is posting for me.


No, darling, I would never do that. It must have been your generosity with the 'Thanks' button back when it was operational. You're just that kinda girl.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder if I have been here way too long. #9 in posts and #9 in joining. Almost no one (except Lawrence) has been around as long. I'm glad Rich took over the tech stuff a while ago.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 7, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> I wonder if I have been here way too long. #9 in posts and #9 in joining. Almost no one (except Lawrence) has been around as long.


----------



## Herald (Nov 7, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I have been here way too long. #9 in posts and #9 in joining. Almost no one (except Lawrence) has been around as long.



Joe, good to see you again. It's been a while.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 7, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> I wonder if I have been here way too long. #9 in posts and #9 in joining. Almost no one (except Lawrence) has been around as long.



All the other Ancients ascended long ago.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 9, 2010)

#14 in join date, #101 in post count.

I thought my post number would be way lower.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I have been here way too long. #9 in posts and #9 in joining. Almost no one (except Lawrence) has been around as long.


 
 back, Joe! Didn't realize you were still here.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 9, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> back, Joe! Didn't realize you were still here.


 
I come back in waves...


----------

